# Kennel Cough



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is an outbreak in this area. Though not life threatening it can be very nasty for elderly or young dogs. Something I did not know is that it is zoonotic (transfers to humans). Quite rare for it to do so but knowledge is power.
I have cancelled Georgia's Flyball sessions as I do not want to bring it home to either Molly or Chris.


----------

